
Show HN: Created Pickaxe a SQL like DSL for web scraping - breeve
https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe
======
breeve
Examples that run are here

[https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/tree/master/Examples](https://github.com/bitsummation/pickaxe/tree/master/Examples)

------
scrollaway
Interesting. That looks like a lot of work.

What are the main advantages compared to just a regular scraper framework like
scrapy, which doesn't require learning a dsl?

~~~
breeve
It uses SQL syntax. If you know SQL and how CSS selectors work, there isn't
much DSL to learn.

In my experience there are lots of non programmers that understand SQL.

------
MichaelBurge
I thought XQuery was standard for a lot of this?

~~~
breeve
I think CSS selectors are easier to work with. Pickaxe has more features than
just querying like downloading pages in parallel. Html also tends to not be
well formed.

